
We started a $1.5K MMR Payment service – Story of Payhere - phawk
https://oyestartups.com/interviews/how-I-started-a-payment-service-story-of-payhere
======
stevenicr
Anything that competes with paypal in anyway I will applaud. Congrats.

I'm looking for a clone that does not have terms that include "may not use the
Service to sell or distribute offensive (as determined by payhere)...offensive
and illegal content include: things that are sexually-oriented or
pornographic"

Perhaps someone will make a similar ux that moves bit-like coins and includes
easy access to finding methods to get their local cash converted into whatever
coins can be moved through it.

------
binumathew1988
Happy to read a good interview, i have couple of doubts

can we use payhere as an alternative to stripe or mollie?

~~~
phawk
Yes absolutely. Payhere is designed to be a super simple payments solution,
think Stripe for non-technical individuals. Anyone can setup a payment form
for a subscription, one-off payment or donations in minutes.

~~~
binumathew1988
say, i have an app which is written in laravel as back end and vue as front
end, i am not a tech savvy, so it will be easy to implemented , right? that
will be cool !!

------
robskuttem
Nice

